# Hiding post/beam bucket



## RetiredGeneral (May 26, 2019)

I tore down some walls which were hiding some posts. One in the field i am wrapping with drywall. The other in question I could either build it out and wrap in drywall to hide the bucket or just wrap the bucket itself and make the wall below continuous ?

What do you folks think ?

thanks for any input !








https://ibb.co/JvcwVWc


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Just paint to match:whistling


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

RetiredGeneral said:


> I tore down some walls which were hiding some posts. One in the field i am wrapping with drywall. The other in question I could either build it out and wrap in drywall to hide the bucket or just wrap the bucket itself and make the wall below continuous ?
> 
> What do you folks think ?
> 
> ...


Do I see that the Glu-Lam that the bucket is holding up has been thoroughly compromised?

That is some scary ****.

Andy.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Do I see that the Glu-Lam that the bucket is holding up has been thoroughly compromised?
> 
> That is some scary ****.
> 
> Andy.


I was wondering the same thing, it also sort of looks like someone packed it with 2x4 and 1x4 to make up for a mis cut. Probably what you said though unfortunately.


----------



## RetiredGeneral (May 26, 2019)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Do I see that the Glu-Lam that the bucket is holding up has been thoroughly compromised?
> 
> That is some scary ****.
> 
> Andy.


no there are 2 different glulams there


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

That's gonna paint right in:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

wrap the bucket and bring it straight down (finish the packout) or get creative and create an elliptical arch and take off the 2x packing the post-that would hide the bucket. 

I don't like that idea b/c the theme around doesn't match an elliptical arch. 

is that a glulam in the bucket turned sideways? maybe the post was too short OR it's bridging two glulam's above (?)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

RetiredGeneral said:


> no there are 2 different glulams there




One going the other way?


Mike.
_______________


----------

